# At what point would I/You Be Considered a Bodybuilder



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Here is a question me and my gym partner have been talking about.

At what point would we be seen as bodybuilders?

Vague question but I will give you some info.

I am 13st10 with bf currently at 18%

Eat 7-8 meals per day (Including shakes)

Consume 300g Protein, 300g Carbs, 3000 Kcals and <60 Fats

Supplements include; Animal-Flex, Glutamine, CEE, Animal Pak (multi) Nitro Tech, Casein, Tribulus and Animal M-Stak.

Train mon-friday focusing on each muscle group accordingly and making great gains strength wise and visually too.

So when would I be considered a bodybuilder even though at this present time I might not have that stereotypical big and bulky image ?

Post your thoughts and when you crossed that line!!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

there was a massive thread on this not long ago buddy.....

please don't set tinytom off again.........

the general outcome was, step on stage and your a bodybuilder...

don't get on stage and your not.....

personally i dont agree with that, but not going there!!!

:thumb:


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

When you step on stage, i row on an ergo a lot but i'm not a rower


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Also being a newbie myself I was also blissfully unaware of the previous thread. I have also wondered this myself since although I am not that big myself I know of some people not as muscular who call themselves bodybuilders. In my opinion you become a bodybuilder when you consider yourself to be one.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

This is an awkward one and would cause alot of debate.

I personally consider myself a 'body builder' as i am trying to build my body.

I dont say im a 'competing body builder' or 'show bodybuilder' as im no where near that standard and dont wish to compete.

But i think theres a big difference between myself and just the lads at work who 'go the gym on a saturday'.

Gaz


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

when you step on stage simple as. until then its just recreational lifting

if you play football in the park your not a footballer, until your competing etc etc for any sport.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Love that I build my body so I'm a body builder...

I eat pussy but I'm not a Lesbian...... 

TBH I hate this topic....your a bodybuilder when people stop in the street and stare IMO....I've been on stage but I dont really consider myself a bodybuilder....I dont wear rag tops or a bumbag....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Tricky one and I can see both sides.

1. Non competitive = weight-trainer or bodybuilder

2. Competitive = bodybuilder or competitive bodybuilder.

If you ask me it's just semantics. We all lift weights to get big/lean/whatever and we need to stick together. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Though having said that, to all the people in the gym and on here who don't train legs - you're not bodybuilders!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

it could then be sub caegorised...

Recreational Bodybuiler

-anyone who follows the bodybuilding lifestyle but has never competed

Competetive Bodybuilder

-anyone whose stepped on stage


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

if we use weights or train to put on muscle- then theoretically they are bodybuilders.

However i do not class myself (or in good enogh shape to call myself one) unless people can tell, ask or comment about it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i only felt like a true bodybuilder after i stepped on stage

i like to drive fast in my car, doesnt make me a rally car driver lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

adlewar said:


> there was a massive thread on this not long ago buddy.....
> 
> please don't set tinytom off again.........
> 
> ...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay it's doing my nut now 

If you get on stage you're a competitive bodybuilder. FACT.

If you weight-train for the purpose of gaining muscle in a proportioned manner then you're a bodybuilder.

If you weight-train to gain strength you're a power-lifter.

If you weight-train to get and stay fit then you're a weight-trainer.

If you weight-train to attract gays then you're a shirt-lifter.

END OF. :lol:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> it could then be sub caegorised...
> 
> Recreational Bodybuiler
> 
> ...


I think thats a great way of putting it.

People who are saying about 'I do this, But im Not a ...', I used to go boxing and trained with the boxers, but i hadnt had a fight in the ring, so didnt say i was a boxer.

But with body building, i AM building my body, I dont claim to be a competing body builder.

I think its unfair to classify people on here who havent competed as simply gym-goers or similar. As i stated above there is a huge difference between people who follow a strict training routine (and train legs! Lol), and eat the body builders diet, and those who just go the gym and lift a few weights.

Gaz


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

lol well said defdaz


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i only felt like a true bodybuilder after i stepped on stage
> 
> i like to drive fast in my car, doesnt make me a rally car driver lol


Depends... do you have a co-driver with you reading a map and yelling "very hard easy right?"


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Depends... do you have a co-driver you reading a map and yelling "very hard easy right?"


LOL


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Depends... do you have a co-driver you reading a map and yelling "very hard easy right?"


Yep otherwise known as the wife... usually followed by.. "oops I meant sharp left... no all the way round, ummm its over that direction somewhere..."


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Thing is and I think carbwhore stated it pretty clear. Competitive and Rec BodyBuilder.

I would be classed as a rec bodybuilding I suppose. My partner is always telling people that I'm a bodybuilder and and keep correcting her saying... "I just goto the gym and lift weights". I dont feel like a bodybuilder.. maybe 280+ pounds I might start to who knows?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> Yep otherwise known as the wife... usually followed by.. "oops I meant sharp left... no all the way round, ummm its over that direction somewhere..."


Yeah, whilst reading the map upside down or sideways.. Thank fvck the techie gods rained upon us the digital car b!tch called satnav... the old b!tch is redundant!! :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh god this is all gner go downhill again.......


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> oh god this is all gner go downhill again.......


Yeah there should be a plugin that says sorry thread already open onthis subject please continue on that thread. Because this is either going to fizzle out or go on like the last one.

So when will you finally consider yourself a BodyBuilder Weeman? :lol:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omg, not this old chesnut thread!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Not being considered a bodybuilder because you havent set foot on stage is a load of bol[ocks,i dont care what anyone says!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't read the last thread. I assume it kicked off??


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> I didn't read the last thread. I assume it kicked off??


These always kick off and go on forever!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

IMO, whoever weight trains to build muscle and get bigger is a BODYBUILDER. That's what your doing right!? Whoever steps on stage is a COMPETITIVE bodybuilder. It's as simple as that.

I am a body builder because I train to get bigger. I just havent stepped onstage yet, but when I do, I will be a competitive bodybuilder.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> These always kick off and go on forever!


lol, I can see how that would happen :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Im more concerned about when do you cease to be a bodybuilder tbh.

See, I have put on muscle, I have competed, so anyway you split it, I must be a bodybuilder.

But I havent competed in well over a year now, and have got quite chubbed up. I have also proven quite good at losing muscle :lol:

At what point do I lose the title, because tbh I am loving telling anyone who asks, that I am a bodybuilder, and there will be a massive gulf in my life if I can't tell people this anymore.

It is THAT important.

:confused1:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Gunz said:


> IMO, whoever weight trains to build muscle and get bigger is a BODYBUILDER. That's what your doing right!? Whoever steps on stage is a COMPETITIVE bodybuilder. It's as simple as that.
> 
> I am a body builder because I train to get bigger. I just havent stepped onstage yet, but when I do, I will be a competitive bodybuilder.


SO whats the difference between you and any other guy that trains?

Is some little chavvy tw*t who builds his body to get big gunz and ting and ting and abs and wateva a bodybuilder?

You will see a definate divide on this topic.

All REAL bodybuilders are competitive

All WANNABE bodybuilders just lift weights and eat food.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Im more concerned about when do you cease to be a bodybuilder tbh.
> 
> See, I have put on muscle, I have competed, so anyway you split it, I must be a bodybuilder.
> 
> ...


Dont worry mate.. I never considered you a bodybuilder so you free from it all or have something to work towards... whatever!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

AAAANNNNNDDDDD theres Tom right on cue :lol:

PScarb will be in shortly no doubt stating you are only a bodybuilder if you are under 4ft tall like him, followed by Robsta saying that you arent a bodybuilder unless you have stamped repeatedly on a nattys head.

Or something like that.

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Dont worry mate.. I never considered you a bodybuilder so you free from it all or have something to work towards... whatever!!


Sh*t, really?

Damn, that sux, better send these trophies back then :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

adlewar said:


> personally i dont agree with that, but not going there!!!
> 
> :thumb:


Nor me, I'm bigger and in better shape than 1/2 the people that get on stage:thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think its a difference in opinion but I agree with Tom on this one.

I would say I bodybuild but will not be a bodybuilder until I compete.

Its the same as saying I play football but will not be a footballer until i play in a competitive match!

So now I am just working towards becoming a bodybuilder! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I just lift weight to look tick


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Nor me, I'm bigger and in better shape than 1/2 the people that get on stage:thumbup1:


 :thumb: :lol: you tell em mate


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Nor me, I'm bigger and in better shape than 1/2 the people that get on stage:thumbup1:


Come on now, behave yourself :lol:

:001_tt2:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Big Gunz said:


> IMO, whoever weight trains to build muscle and get bigger is a BODYBUILDER. That's what your doing right!? Whoever steps on stage is a COMPETITIVE bodybuilder. It's as simple as that.
> 
> I am a body builder because I train to get bigger. I just havent stepped onstage yet, but when I do, I will be a competitive bodybuilder.


I agree.

Let's just beware of mindlessly accepting the current nostrum that everything has to be regulated by some organiziation to be legitimated.

Most organizations are self-created or self-appointed anyway, and there's usually money involved for someone...

I regularly go to competitions to encourage and support guys, but even if there were no competitions there would still be guys building their bodies - bodybuilders...


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> SO whats the difference between you and any other guy that trains?


Erm I dont no them so I couldn't possibly tell you.



> Is some little chavvy tw*t who builds his body to get big gunz and ting and ting and abs and wateva a bodybuilder?


Yes because he is body-BUILDING, he may not be competitive or take it serious but he is BODY-BUILDING.



> You will see a definate divide on this topic.
> 
> All REAL bodybuilders are competitive
> 
> *All WANNABE bodybuilders just lift weights and eat food*.


Isn't this just what you ask me? I thought they wasn't bodybuilders to you?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Come on now, behave yourself :lol:
> 
> :001_tt2:


Please..... the persuit is called "bodybuilding" - I think some people that get on stage deluded do something called "Upper bodybuilding":lol:

Do your legs.... fairies


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Gunz said:


> Isn't this just what you ask me? I thought they wasn't bodybuilders to you?


LOL a wannbe is not a actual.

like I want to be a gigolo with a 12 inch cock but not quite there yet. 

TBH I dont really care I just love winding people up.

Like Uriel - I meet loads of people that 'think' they look as good as people on stage or say 'I could beat him' but just lack the balls to actually get up there. Most of the time they are bicep boys or mermen on bbinig forums. 

Pscarb is a real bber, he's a MASTER bodybuilder haha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Does it really matter, weightlifter, bodybuilder, powerlifter its only us who think we are one of those than can actualy tell the difference. to every1 else we just go to the gym.

IMO you are a bodybuilder/powerlifter/weightlifter etc when you actually set yourself targets and hit them. Wether this be weight targets, bodyweight or bodyfat targets etc. you are taking the time to set goals and work towards achieving them.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Im just someone who goes gym to train hard and eat well, if someone asked me am I a bodybuilder I would say no, Someone who just keeps fit who goes the gym, dont have no trophies.


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Tom were you on top gear this week?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone who eats alot and trains there muscles to grow bigger is building there body so IMO anyone who does this is a bodybuilder.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

gay


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

When people stop and stare at you.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Fvck it... from now on I'm telling everyone I meet I'm a bodybuilder.. I've competed in a little fedration called Z'umbaku BBF which was in the middle of Maputo, South Africa back home.. .yeah go fvcking prove me wrong!!!

So there.. I'm a bodybuilder. And I'm taller than most of the ones on here so that makes me a super bodybuilder!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DaveI said:


> When people stop and stare at you.


So if I was like fvcking a sheep in the middle of Leicester square.. does that make a bodybuilder?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Judas said:


> Tom were you on top gear this week?


No, is there a joke there? I didnt see it this week. Was it mini me or something lol.

As for training and building body thats not what bodybuilding is about.

Thats like saying anyone who kicks a ball is a footballer.

Or hang on I can draw a crappy stick man so Im an artist

Or hey hold on look at my burnt toast cos Im a chef.

part of bodybuilding is presenting what you have built on stage. UNtil then your just a guy that trains and looks muscley


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is a really hard one and i can see both sides. Im split beween the two not sure what to think really.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Rosedale6 said:


> This is a really hard one and i can see both sides. Im split beween the two not sure what to think really.


your a strong mouse


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

*Oxford Dictionary Meaning:*

*
*

*bodybuilder*

• *noun* a person who strengthens and enlarges their muscles through exercise such as weightlifting.

End of conversation :tongue:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> No, is there a joke there? I didnt see it this week. Was it mini me or something lol.
> 
> As for training and building body thats not what bodybuilding is about.
> 
> ...


As I said, I support bodybuilding competitions, but your analogies don't really hold, Tom.

Several of my friends were excellent amateur rugger players at Uni who were repeatedly canvassed for Uni, county and national teams but turned them down.

And there are many very fine musicians, artists and cooks who don't do it for a living or enter competitions...

The stage shows are regulated by self-appointed organizations. There's nothing legally official about them.

If the guys at my gym compare bods occasionally and agree who's current best, that's just as legitimate.

Course, it's nice not to be provincial and to compare from a wider catchment and see the big guys in national and international mags.

And competition does doubtless encourage many to greater development.

But there are many bodybuilders with excellent physiques who choose not to compete.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> As I said, I support bodybuilding competitions, but your analogies don't really hold, Tom.
> 
> Several of my friends were excellent amateur rugger players at Uni who were repeatedly canvassed for Uni, county and national teams but turned them down.
> 
> ...


So they arent REAL bbers...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

welshman said:


> *Oxford Dictionary Meaning:*
> 
> *bodybuilder*
> 
> ...


*Roiders dictionary*

Cut and Paste

Used by gays to back up arguments that they have no knowledge of and probably no business getting involved in.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

No such thing imo (and i stress imo) that there are bodybuilders that do not compete.

There are people that bodybuild but this doesnt make them a bodybuilder.

When you apply this theory to other sports it makes sense. Like I said before and what Tom said. Someone havign a kick around in the park can no way be classed as a footballer? Surely everyone will agree on that. So therefore you can train at a gym and build your body but until you compete you are not a bodybuilder.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Judas said:


> Tom were you on top gear this week?


Judging by TT avatar..hes on top gear every week :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> *Roiders dictionary*
> 
> Cut and Paste
> 
> Used by gays to back up arguments that they have no knowledge of and probably no business getting involved in.


haha i agree that u have to have competed and taken your body/mind to that specific place in order to say 'i'm a bodybuilder'!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> *Roiders dictionary*
> 
> Cut and Paste
> 
> Used by gays to back up arguments that they have no knowledge of and probably no business getting involved in.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....

i personally think its when you have eaten so much food and you cant fit through your front door no more...imagine how much time and effort it takes to build a body llike that:confused1:...you gotta be a bodybuilder then....cos bodybuilding is all about building the body....check out barry 50st...now thats pushing the barriers to limits that only you could dream of...damn...secret fantasies coming out now...lifting up a fold and getting stuck in there...corrrr:lol:!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

pea head said:


> Judging by TT avatar..hes on top gear every week :thumbup1: :laugh:


Bunk gear mate? :thumb:

:wink:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The only time you can be called a bodybuilder is when you are at full tense at the bar,sqeezing the hell out of that bottle of bud,only to walk away still flaring the lats,weaving in between people in the hope that they dont see those 16" flemingo thighs.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> So they arent REAL bbers...... :lol: :lol:


Indeed they are.

They just don't need or choose to compare themselves to others in public - even though that's a very laudable activity.

Take two bodybuilders: both train assiduously and one is clearly superior to the other by all the criteria used in judging bodybuilding shows; but unlike the second he chooses not to compete.

And he's not a real bodybuilder!?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Indeed they are.
> 
> They just don't need or choose to compare themselves to others in public - even though that's a very laudable activity.
> 
> ...


there's a place u go when dieting for a show which only a competitve bodybuilder knows about so i think its something all bodybuilders should go through before claiming to be a bodybuilder....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

pea head said:


> Judging by TT avatar..hes on top gear every week :thumbup1: :laugh:


Good one! :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

pea head said:


> Judging by TT avatar..hes on top gear every week :thumbup1: :laugh:


LMAO :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Indeed they are.
> 
> They just don't need or choose to compare themselves to others in public - even though that's a very laudable activity.
> 
> ...


Has he dieted? NO

Has he been judged against his peers? NO

Size matters not, look at the past british winners of the last 2 years none have been heavyweights.

Especially in James Ls case I would defy anyone to say his level is the same as a gym bunny.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

imo i would think a bb is some one who gets on the stage, ( i have not and probs never will) but you can train like a bb.

but can see both arguments,


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Has he dieted? NO
> 
> *Perhaps he has. Perhaps he has little need to. But suppose if he did, he'd clearly be utterly competitive - but still chooses not to compete.*
> 
> ...


*I always encourage such bodybuilders to compete anyway...*


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

No one can stop you saying you a bodybuilder.. so for those than dont compete fvck what others think and just tell everyone you are one!! end of!

And for that feel they not one then tell people you meet something else...

It's not rocket science.. and this debate will never be solved!! There will be those that have competed who wont accept anyone else claiming to be one unless they go through the whole dieting thing and getting up on stage. And there are those that have probably trained way longer than some competitors and put in far more who in their heart feel they are one..


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

So, if I enter a local comp, forget to diet and stand on stage at 16% body fat, am I still classed as a bodybuilder?? After all I'll have then competed? :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> *I always encourage such bodybuilders to compete anyway...*


How can you be a successful bodybuilder if you dont compete, you are still only a nearly ran until then.

Also the measure of a person's success is being judged by his peers on an accepted format. IN bbing this is the stage, accredited and established forums for measurement of bodybuilding.

doesnt matter what the guy looks like in the gym its on this stage where his worth is measured.

As for the dieting thing, no-one and I mean no-one can ever diet as hard as a true bber that competes. Anyone who 'has a go' at a comp diet and doesnt compete will never really push themselves to the limit as there is no reason to.

Human mental apporach will need a goal to justify the hardship. Otherwise you will break.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

BillC said:


> So, if I enter a local comp, forget to diet and stand on stage at 16% body fat, am I still classed as a bodybuilder?? After all I'll have then competed? :whistling:


Yes but a FAT sh*t one :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> *Like Uriel* - I meet loads of people that 'think' they look as good as people on stage or say 'I could beat him' but just *lack the balls* to actually get up there. Most of the time they are bicep boys or *mermen on bbinig forums*.


Is there a fireman in the house to put these flames out...fvcking mods.....always bullying us

I could have balls if I wanted (or could find some hcg) :lol:

I will be in a stage within 2 years but that won't make me any better a bb'er:tongue:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> No one can stop you saying you a bodybuilder.. so for those than dont compete fvck what others think and just tell everyone you are one!! end of!
> 
> And for that feel they not one then tell people you meet something else...
> 
> It's not rocket science.. and this debate will never be solved!! There will be those that have competed who wont accept anyone else claiming to be one unless they go through the whole dieting thing and getting up on stage. And there are those that have probably trained way longer than some competitors and put in far more who in their heart feel they are one..


YOU are not ready for bodybuilding

post your diet and stats :lol:


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

So even if you have dedicated years and years of your life to achieving the physique you are now proud of, you have done the dieting, you have stepped on stage, competed and won, but have a full time job, you are still not a body builder?

If someone gets to competition standard and holds down a full time job, that makes them more a body builder than anyone IMO.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> ...
> 
> It's not rocket science.. and this debate will never be solved!! There will be those that have competed who wont accept anyone else claiming to be one unless they go through the whole dieting thing and getting up on stage. And *there are those that have probably trained way longer than some competitors and put in far more who in their heart feel they are one..*





BillC said:


> So, if I enter a local comp, forget to diet and stand on stage at 16% body fat, am I still classed as a bodybuilder?? After all I'll have then competed? :whistling:


Hehe - this is another way of exposing the fallacy of the competition argument. :laugh: :thumb:

Of course it's good and laudable to compete, but the act of standing up in public to be compared to some others - perhaps peers - cannot be any true criterion for being a real bodybuilder.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> YOU are not ready for bodybuilding
> 
> post your diet and stats :lol:


15inches with about 8inch diameter? And I have a staple diet of pasty!!!

xx


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> listen guys, I've mulled over this and here's my take.
> 
> If someone asks you what you do...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this is exactly that current mistaken nostrum that only professionals can claim to be competent in their field of choice - when so often clearly they aren't and amateurs are frequently just as good.

Today Govt and the professions are desperate to push quilifications and claim jurusdiction over their fields. Yet in practice these guarantee nothing. But of course there's fees involved...

Remember, virtually all the great thinkers, writers, inventors and scientists in British history were - yes - amateurs with no qualifications whatsoever - nor any needed!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You need to be able to see your body to be a body builder, so sub 6% BF IMO you dont need to stay there but you need to have seen it


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Also the measure of a person's success is being judged by his peers on an accepted format. IN bbing this is the stage, accredited and established forums for measurement of bodybuilding.
> 
> One could argue that in competitive BB, competition is on the stage and is judged by judges (who I presume are appointed by the association executive or similar), whereas some bodybuilders compete in their day to day lives and on nights out on the town. Their performance is judged by the audience and those around them - some of them are drunk admittedly, and it is a lot less structured too. Instead of getting a trophy and title, one gets laid by a premier leaguer or a 4th division player,
> 
> ...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I think it's time for a poll people.....


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Seems I opened a can of worms... But hey it's interesting to read all your views and opinions.

At this stage I am non too fussed in being classed as a BB.

My ambition is to get to get on stage, but before I do I will ensure I am at a level where I will blow everyone away :beer:

Perhaps then the BB status will be crowned lol.


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Good idea!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

when you are less then 18% bf lol


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> when you are less then 18% bf lol


Lol.... Yeah but that is a good couple of years away.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> when you are less then 18% bf lol


Nearly there :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

to me if you live the life and all it entails but dont compete,then you are a recreational bodybuilder,that does not include the bicep boys and disco bodybuilding brigade as they are hardly living the life 24/7 now are they,and its patronizing to suggest they even be considered in the same field,if you live the life and all it entails BUT choose to go down the competitive path then you are a COMPETITIVE bodybuilder.

its not rocket science and i will never understand why the guys that compete or those that intend to compete seem to attach this hallowed thing to it like its the finding of the holy grail.

As if the sport isnt full enough all ready of bitching and negativity when in fact everyone should support each other regardless of what level they are at,not create some big fking dividing wall where essentially the competitive guys are all but looking down their noses at those that dont because thats the way it comes across in every one of these debates.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> to me if you live the life and all it entails but dont compete,then you are a recreational bodybuilder,that does not include the bicep boys and disco bodybuilding brigade as they are hardly living the life 24/7 now are they,and its patronizing to suggest they even be considered in the same field,if you live the life and all it entails BUT choose to go down the competitive path then you are a COMPETITIVE bodybuilder.
> 
> *its not rocket science and i will never understand why the guys that compete or those that intend to compete seem to attach this hallowed thing to it like its the finding of the holy grail.*
> 
> As if the sport isnt full enough all ready of bitching and negativity when in fact everyone should support each other regardless of what level they are at,not create some big fking dividing wall where essentially the competitive guys are all but looking down their noses at those that dont because thats the way it comes across in every one of these debates.


Exactly what I was thinking. It seems like the poeple disagreeing are the people who compete and they don't want anybody to be in there sort of league by being a Bodybuilder.

I for one, who take it very serious, know i'm a Bodybuilder no matter what any other ****er says. I would take it as an insult to be not for all the hard work and love I have for this sport.

btw, repped :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

weeman said:


> to me if you live the life and all it entails but dont compete,then you are a recreational bodybuilder,that does not include the bicep boys and disco bodybuilding brigade as they are hardly living the life 24/7 now are they,and its patronizing to suggest they even be considered in the same field,if you live the life and all it entails BUT choose to go down the competitive path then you are a COMPETITIVE bodybuilder.
> 
> its not rocket science and i will never understand why the guys that compete or those that intend to compete seem to attach this hallowed thing to it like its the finding of the holy grail.
> 
> As if the sport isnt full enough all ready of bitching and negativity when in fact everyone should support each other regardless of what level they are at,not create some big fking dividing wall where essentially the competitive guys are all but looking down their noses at those that dont because thats the way it comes across in every one of these debates.


Nice post..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

> One could argue that in competitive BB, competition is on the stage and is judged by judges (who I presume are appointed by the association executive or similar), whereas some bodybuilders compete in their day to day lives and on nights out on the town


Many also compete in a gym not just around town- i have seen over the years some very very good non copetative bodybuilders that would clear up if they stepped on stage- Squeezing muscles- while in a pair of skimpy briefs- painted brown or bronze- oiled up - in front of a large picture taking crowd-oggled over by gays-rubbing themsleves up- is not appealing to many. One guy once said i do not have to comete to know i am good and he was a well respected builder was also on par with a guy who won national titles.



> If you weight-train to gain strength you're a power-lifter.


well thats bull i know people who weight train for strength to improve their golf- that does not make then a powerlifter


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh no i've just realised this is a bodybuilding community and I havn't stepped on stage, best go and find a weight lifting community and sign up there instead :laugh:

There is going to be prejudice and elitism in any sport/recreation, I mean pro bodybuilders could say your not a bodybuilder till you have a pro card, ronnie, arnie etc. could say your not a bodybuilder till you have won the olympia. So all the you're not big enough to be in my club stuff is just bull**** imo :tongue:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

OK I think I have a way to settle this.

If you live the bodybuilding life you are a recreational bodybuilder

If you compete then you are a REAL bber

:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, some have their knickers in a twist.... its not like a members only jacket club 

question is, why does it **** some off to be classed as not a bodybuilder because they dont compete? It didnt bother me when i was just working out in the gym and not competing?

and honestly, i only consider myself a true bodybuilder now that i am competing as i'm fully into the lifestyle of training/dieting in between shows, prepping for them etc and it is a different ball game to the whole 'do i bulk or do i cut'?

people who are prepping for a show make a lot of sacrifices, if you are just wanting to cut up its not the end of the world for you to have a cheat as you just extend your cut by a week or two.

i'm new to bodybuilding in its truer form as i'm having to plan ahead (as in months) and tell people already i cant go on holiday in october because of my prep, let my new missus know in advance she's in for a whilwind of fun as i diet later on and pretty much cancel out my social life and crawl back into my shell to hopefully get into show winning condition.

so yes, i do believe you are not a true bodybuilder until you step on stage and make those sacrifices...its not arrogance, its not a divide between classes of people who train with weights, its the way it is i think.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Well from a quick re read it looks like you are a bodybuilder when in your own opinion - you are a bodybuilder!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Well from a quick re read it looks like you are a bodybuilder when in your own opinion - you are a bodybuilder!


actually when I say so.

Cos Im God.

Uriel - You are not a bber. here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think I may start a new group

True Alpha bodybuilders - those that compete

Wannabe Beta Bodybuilders - All the rest

LOL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> actually when I say so.
> 
> Cos Im God.
> 
> Uriel - You are not a bber. here endeth the lesson.


You're making me want to get onstage in the same show as you now Tom......just to destroy all that confidence thatyears of sleeoing with Paul Makenna CD's playing in your ear has taken to build up:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> You're making me want to get onstage in the same show as you now Tom......just to destroy all that confidence thatyears of sleeoing with Paul Makenna CD's playing in your ear has taken to build up:lol: :lol:


Bring it

I'll bring my best mermaid outfit so you dont feel isolated.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> I agree.
> 
> Let's just beware of mindlessly accepting the current nostrum that everything has to be regulated by some organiziation to be legitimated.
> 
> ...


Good post. Agree completely

I agree also. As soon as you lift weights and manipulate your diet to gain mass you are a bodybuilder IMO. Competing is the icing on the cake but I don't believe you can say someone is not a bodybuilder until they get on stage


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> OK I think I have a way to settle this.
> 
> If you live the bodybuilding life you are a recreational bodybuilder
> 
> ...


I thought in your line of work that everything came down to perception.

If you think you are a bodybuilder you probably are.

If you think you are superior you are probably deluded.

Sorry mate, only playing:thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

flapjack said:


> I thought in your line of work that everything came down to perception.
> 
> If you think you are a bodybuilder you probably are.
> 
> ...


LMAO

yes but clarification and detail are also key

Are you a bodybuilder?

What do you do that makes you a bodybuilder?

How does this define you from other people that eat food and lift weights?

Meta analysis is the key here.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

if you have over 20" guns you are one, if not get to the back of the queue beta boy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well i saw this topic and steered clear for 8 pages then JW mentioned the thread so i thought i would pop in......

some very serouise comments there guys.....

Now many know my opinion on this but for those that don't...

you are a Bodybuilder when you go through the process of dieting and prepping for a show, then standing onstage at the end of that process to be judged......

You are a weightlifter - if you go to the gyms and lift weights with no intention of stepping on stage

you are a chav if you wear a vest from the moment you step in the gym and when you buy your cycles you ask for "What ever you have in will do" 



Magic Torch said:


> Love that I build my body so I'm a body builder...
> 
> *I eat pussy but I'm not a Lesbian......*
> 
> TBH I hate this topic....your a bodybuilder when people stop in the street and stare IMO....I've been on stage but I dont really consider myself a bodybuilder....I dont wear rag tops or a bumbag....


funny a fukc mate......



Dsahna said:


> Not being considered a bodybuilder because you havent set foot on stage is a load of bol[ocks,i dont care what anyone says!


well thats that then....seeeing as you don't care....*YOUR NOT A BODYBUILDER*



RS2007 said:


> AAAANNNNNDDDDD theres Tom right on cue :lol:
> 
> PScarb will be in shortly no doubt stating you are only a bodybuilder if you are under 4ft tall like him, followed by Robsta saying that you arent a bodybuilder unless you have stamped repeatedly on a nattys head.
> 
> ...


4ft 3inches mate you should know that the 3" are very important:thumb:



Uriel said:


> Is there a fireman in the house to put these flames out...fvcking mods.....always bullying us
> 
> I could have balls if I wanted (or could find some hcg) :lol:
> 
> I will be in a stage within 2 years but that won't make me any better a bb'er:tongue:


well if your waiting 2yrs it will make you better than you are now??..........as for the bullying on this site you can lick my balls :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And like i said i dont give a **** what you think!

I take it fcuking seriously,and dont need you to say otherwise!

:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dsahna said:


> And like i said i dont give a **** what you think!
> 
> I take it fcuking seriously,and dont need you to say otherwise!
> 
> :thumbup1:


so it is a myth about roid rage then:whistling:

ok so you take it serouisly now i am not one to disbelief can i ask how many grams of protein/carbs and fats you eat daily can you post up your daily diet with weights of all your foods?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

So you say im not a bodybuilder without first reading my journal paul

Roid rage? I posted in the nicest possible sense mate,you chose to take it badly!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

I personally agree you not a bodybuilder till you start compete on stage. (although i never have).

Can parallels be draw between other sports. Is it like saying your not a rugby player till you step on a rugby pitch and play a match for a team, you have really experienced what true rugby is, you may have practiced but rugby is a team vs teams sport.. Or is it different because it an idvidual sport?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Howiieee said:


> ...
> 
> Can parallels be draw between other sports. Is it like saying your not a rugby player till you step on a rugby pitch and play a match for a team, you have really experienced what true rugby is, you may have practiced but rugby is a team vs teams sport.. Or is it different because it an idvidual sport?


*Considering individual sports...*

Would a person who swims only be called a swimmer if they competed at swimming against others?

Would a person who uses a bow and arrow every week, not be an archer unless they competed?

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dsahna said:


> So you say im not a bodybuilder without first reading my journal paul
> 
> Roid rage? I posted in the nicest possible sense mate,you chose to take it badly!


so your a body builder because you have ajournal??

i never took it badly but then i managed to get my opinion across without one swear word....but then i am natural :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

soory pscarb as much as i love you dont agree with you on this one 

i have the view of joshua on this.

you might not compete, but your still doing the same sport.

The difference between a weightlifter and me is simply, what we do it for. Theres lots of people that go to a gym and lift weights with just the aim to be fit or aiming for that brad pit look. I go because in my dreams i want to look like you and thats what im aiming for thats the reason id consider myself a body builder.

while i dont consider myself on the same level, in any way. But to me the desired end effect it was defines your sport.

We compete every time we go out with every over male out there, thats why jw does er 'site prep' before he takes his kid to the zoo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

d4ead said:


> soory pscarb as much as i love you dont agree with you on this one
> 
> i have the view of joshua on this.
> 
> ...


thats mandatory and necessary for any public appearance mate,be it going to the shops or going on a night out,cannons must be 'prepped' to full effect.

btw dont bother with what Paul is saying,he is natty scum at the moment and therefor his opinion doesnt count. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so your a body builder because you have ajournal??
> 
> i never took it badly but then i managed to get my opinion across without one swear word....but then i am natural :thumb:


 :thumb :so swear words are only seen as negative in your eyes paul!

And you knew i wasnt saying that i was a bodybuilder just because i had a journal,only you should read my journal before making your mind up!

Instead of judging someone on the basis of one post

So youre a natty eh! MAN UP!!! BE ALPHA!!!! :whistling:

:lol: :lol:

:beer:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys just to be clear a weightlifter is someone who compete's in the clean and jerk and snatch - not someone who goes to a gym and does some curls. Weightlifting is an olympic sport.

Nobody is anything until they compete. Your just wannabe's


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Has anyones opinion actually been changed by this thread:lol:

I doubt it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why do people get so upset when they are told they aren't a bodybuilder?

I suppose they view it as undermining all the hard work they put in, but to my eyes, what seperates the weight trainer from the bodybuilder is the attention to diet, training and other aspects.

Anybody can go to the gym, eat food and get strong. Not as many will weigh their meals and look for constant progressions in muscle size through dietary manipulation.

I haven't stepped on stage, therefore I am not a bodybuilder. It doesn't mean the effort I put in day in day out is any less. Besides, I do it for myself, not so that I can have the tag of bodybuilder :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

We all know how taxing bodybuilding is,the ups and downs,losing motivation,fighting through all the things in life that try and hold you back,some people on here are no better than the people that we meet daily that say "its the roids" "roid rage" or "wannabe".

Instead of a divide,if there is potential,offer encouragement and help instead of looking down on those that dont compete 'YET'.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok,

I have been watching this thread and I dont agree with a lot of tge stuff about stepping on stage etc etc

I have competed BB. Powerlifting and strongman

I could say im anything, but I dont, if asked I say im a Powerlifter as thats where my current interests lie...

However the way I look i am instantly recognised as a "bodybuilder" by general public, and sometimes It suits me wehn phoning up a shop\company or someone I dont know for instance and they ask who I say "the bodybuilder guy", then they know straigh away who I am:thumbup1:

As for some of the more holier than thou guys claiming to have competed, so therefore are a "bodybuilder"

Not so, because if you want to use that as a descriptive, Then IMO

YOU ARE NOT A BODYBUILDER UNLESS YOU HAVE STEPPED ON STAGE IN AT VERYT LEAST CONDITION OF WEEMAN BELOW....

If you have not had straited glutes onstage, then im sorry you are not what I call a "competitive bodybuilder"

So if your reading this thread and have competed and think your superior

Think on


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've enjoyed reading the debate, imo, i think Paul and TT have a valid argument about the

dieting and putting your body and mind through what they do. I personally know a few bb's

that have completely got it wrong on the day and looked pretty stupid, but I still have great

admiration for them, I'm not sure I'd ever be able to do what they do

I think anyone else is just a potential bodybuilder.

Anyway I'm off to the gym soon to lift some weights:tongue:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Would i be considerd a bodybuilder then, even tho i don not have striated glutes...... :L


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dean00 said:


> Would i be considerd a bodybuilder then, even tho i don not have striated glutes...... :L


TBH mate, My criteria for being a bodybuilder does not mean you have to step onstage...

My comments were made to prove a point

Yes mate, you are what you want to be lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> TBH mate, My criteria for being a bodybuilder does not mean you have to step onstage...
> 
> My comments were made to prove a point
> 
> *Yes mate, you are what you want to be lol*


I feel a song coming on

I am what I am and what I am needs no excuses

I am what I am................................. :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i have it in good faith that whenever TinyTom and Pscarb take on a new client they actually sing this song to them.

as performed by the spice girls.

WANNABE

Yo, I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,

So tell me what you want, what you really really want,

I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,

So tell me what you want, what you really really want,

I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really

*really really wanna be bodybuildaaa.*

If you want my future forget my past,

*If you wanna get onstage,BETA make it fast,*

Now don't go wasting my precious time,

Get your *diet* together we could be just fine

I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,

So tell me what you want, what you really really want,

I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really

*really really wanna be a bodybuildaaa.*

*If you wanna be a bodybuilder, you gotta do everything I say my friend*,,

Make it last forever *contest prep* never ends,

If you wanna be a *bodybuilder*, you have got to give,

Taking is too easy, but that's the way it is.

What do you think about that now you know how I feel,

Say you can handle my *workout* are you for real,

I won't be hasty, I'll give you a try

*If you don't do as I say then I'll say goodbye.*

*
*Yo I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want,

So tell me what you want, what you really really want,

I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna really

really really *wanna be a bodybuildaaa.*

*If you wanna be a bodybuilder, you gotta do everything I say my friend,*

Make it last forever *contest prep* never ends,

If you wanna be a *bodybuilder*, you have got to give,

Taking is too easy, but that's the way it is.

So here's a story from A to Z, you wanna *prep* with me

you gotta listen carefully,

*We got PAUL in the place who likes it in your face,*

*
we got JAMESL like TT hypnotic is he,*

*
doesn't come for free, he's a real lady*,

and as for me you'll see,

*Grind* your body down and *pose* it all around

*Grind* your body down and *pose* it all around.

*If you wanna be a bodybuilder, you gotta do everything I say my friend*

*Make it last forever contest prep never ends, *

If you wanna be a *bodybuilder*, you have got to give,

Taking is too easy, but that's the way it is.

If you wanna be a* bodybuilder* you gotta, you gotta, you gotta,

*you gotta, you gotta, listen, diet, train, sleep*

*Grind your body down and pose it all around.*

*
Grind your body down and pose it all around.*

*
Grind your body down and pose it all around.*

Grind your body down zigazig ah

If you wanna be a *bodybuilder.*


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> ...
> 
> I haven't stepped on stage, therefore I am not a bodybuilder. It doesn't mean the effort I put in day in day out is any less. Besides, I do it for myself, not so that I can have the tag of bodybuilder :thumb:


I haven't stepped on stage, but I am a bodybuilder. It doesn't mean the effort I put in day in day out is any less than those who compete. I do it for myself, not so that I can have the tag of bodybuilder. But I have the same aims as competitive bodybuilders and I am one.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol just clocked Joe's post at the top of the page,that was me 4 weeks out from my second ever show,it was first prep i had done by myself as well,and to think i got beaten by some fat guy come the show day.....grrrrrrrr


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

I would say if you train in order to build your body. your bodybuider! If you go stage your a competitive bodybuilder simples !


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

That spicegirl thing weeman:thumb:

Pmsl ffs


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

i think people who train at the gym r people who want to be in good nic or watever it dont make u a bodybuilder. a bodybuilder is someone who competes, just becasue people may do the same diet training etc dont make u a bodybuilder.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

d4ead said:


> soory pscarb as much as i love you dont agree with you on this one


difference of opinions is what these boards are all about mate....but your wrong 



weeman said:


> btw dont bother with what Paul is saying,he is natty scum at the moment and therefor his opinion doesnt count. :lol: :lol:


steroids are evil and the easy way i prefer to build muscle in a more natural way.... :thumb:



Dsahna said:


> :thumb :so swear words are only seen as negative in your eyes paul!
> 
> And you knew i wasnt saying that i was a bodybuilder just because i had a journal,only you should read my journal before making your mind up!
> 
> ...


i am not judging you i am giving you my opinion of what i feel is a bodybuilder....as for the swear words yes they are seen as a negative cant see how they are a posative....but then i feel your taking my posts a little more serouise than they are written......



jw007 said:


> If you have not had straited glutes onstage, then im sorry you are not what I call a "competitive bodybuilder"
> 
> So if your reading this thread and have competed and think your superior
> 
> Think on


well thats me out then as i have never had straited glutes......but then nor has Lee Preist so he is not a bodybuilder either??


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Joshua said:


> *Considering individual sports...*
> 
> Would a person who swims only be called a swimmer if they competed at swimming against others?
> 
> ...


Thats a good point Joshua i hadn't considered individual sports.

Although Personally I wouldn't consider someone a tennis player till they compete and play matches. Maybe there to side competitive and ...... bodybuilders, I just can't think of the word. Bit like someone that plays tennis for leisure is different to someone that competes at tennis. I really don't no just my opipions


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> *well thats me out then as i have never had straited glutes*......but then nor has Lee Preist so he is not a bodybuilder either??


Ever considered a prep guy paul???

Dial you in that last bit


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice 1 paul:thumb:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i would consider myself a bodybuilder if i were to compete i would be a competitive bodybuilder


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyway

Why for the life of me anyone would choose to be classed as a BODYBUILDER is beyond me..

FFS everybody knows they are just dumb ar5e MEAT HEADS that suck c0ck and get bummed for money to pay for their unfeasably large drug addictions and sh1tty bedsits with a dog eared poster of ARNOLD on the wall..

Yeah I talk from experience


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Anyway
> 
> Why for the life of me anyone would choose to be classed as a BODYBUILDER is beyond me..
> 
> ...


I take offence at that, I don't have an ARNOLD poster:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I want an arnold poster:crying:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Ever considered a prep guy paul???
> 
> Dial you in that last bit


got one thanks :thumb:


----------



## Paul C1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

Got this definition from Wikpedia:

Bodybuilding is a form of body modification involving intensive muscle hypertrophy; an individual who engages in this activity is referred to as a bodybuilder. In competitive bodybuilding, bodybuilders display their physiques to a panel of judges, who assign points based on their appearance. The muscles are revealed through a combination of fat loss, oils, and tanning (or tanning lotions) which combined with lighting make the definition of the muscle group more distinct.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Howiieee said:


> Thats a good point Joshua i hadn't considered individual sports.
> 
> Although Personally I wouldn't consider someone a tennis player till they compete and play matches. Maybe there to side competitive and ...... bodybuilders, I just can't think of the word. Bit like someone that plays tennis for leisure is different to someone that competes at tennis. I really don't no just my opipions


Hey howiieee - working through differences of opinion helps us all understand the world better. Never a problem mate. :thumb:

Tennis is a two/four player sport, so not individual. Playing a match is fundamental to the sport, and would happen very early on in training I assume. Same goes for fighting. Some people try to learn MA from a book or DVD, but I would not say they are a fighter until they have fought (although such people may disagree with me up until they actually have their first fight and have their a55 handed to them).

As an aside, one of the amazing things I think about bodybuilding (or recreational bodybuilding if one wants to sub-categorise it ) is how popular and accessible it is. I imagine that it is one of the most popular past-times out there these days. I believe that BB covers a massive spectrum from the beginners who do 1000sets of barbell curls through to the competitive bodybuilders who use it to satiate obsessive compulsive disorder, and enter every competition they can. The level of dedication varies as with any past time, as does the level of sophistication, its influence on your lifestyle and the importance that it plays in defining oneself.

I believe BB is a wonderful thing to do, whether you are a competing senior citizen, a skinny lad wanting to bulk up, a fat women trying to cut down or anything else. It can bring health, confidence, self esteem and help protect people from the ups and downs in life. There is something for everyone IMO.

J


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Brilliant post joshua


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> when you step on stage simple as. until then its just recreational lifting
> 
> if you play football in the park your not a footballer, until your competing etc etc for any sport.


thats complete rubbish..i go fishing, yet because i dont fish competitions im not an angler?...a footballer is someone who plays football, a bodybuilder builds his body, a golfer plays golf etc etc


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i think the issue lies in our minds assumption that to be a 'anything' one must do it professionally.

your not a builder cos you lay a few bricks, ect ect.

I guess in truth to make it make seance wed have to say were recreational body builders (but then you could just as easy say there competing body builders). We cant be weight lifters because we dont compete. At the same time were not just fitness people or gym users because were doing something totally different with totally different goals.

i think the reason its upsetting for people to be told there not body builders is the lack of being anything else.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

When you tell your flatmates you are going out to get a 6pack and rather than come back with beer you come back with 1/2 a dozen eggs.

But seriously its what you believe that counts. Some people compete, some do not. That doesn't mean those that compete against themselves every time they go to the gym are any less.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so - to recap...

From the day you appear on this forum asking where's a good place to get d'bols innit - til the day you walk off with the Olympia........

You might or might not still be a bodybuilder. Hurray defininition......DONE - Bosh!

(anyone got a mint? Licking PScarbs balls has left an evil taste in my mouth...)


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Your a bodybuilder when you go to buy a suit, all the pants are too big round the waist and none of the jackets fit round your chest shoulders n arms.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Round-2 said:


> Your a bodybuilder when you go to buy a suit, all the pants are too big round the waist and none of the jackets fit round your chest shoulders n arms.


A suite! complete rubbish....... a proper bodybuilder would still turn up at a wedding, funeral or job interview in rag top, lairy baggies and bum bag OR how would anyone know he's a bodybuilder?? :lol:


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Hey howiieee - working through differences of opinion helps us all understand the world better. Never a problem mate. :thumb:
> 
> Tennis is a two/four player sport, so not individual. Playing a match is fundamental to the sport, and would happen very early on in training I assume. Same goes for fighting. Some people try to learn MA from a book or DVD, but I would not say they are a fighter until they have fought (although such people may disagree with me up until they actually have their first fight and have their a55 handed to them).
> 
> ...


Great post Joshua, You've certainly made me see BB in different light, which is always good. I see what you mean about tennis the fundamental part of tennis is playing matches. My question. For a competitive bodybuilder and anyone wanting to compete is their aims to get to competitive standards and compete against other bodybuilders is this not the idea of bodybuilding?

100% agree about BB covering such large spectrum of people and I to think this one the amazing things about it and also amazing from my point view being someone that is obsessive and struggles with the ups and downs of life BB as given me something to become obsessed about which is positive and constructive, whilst maintaining a steady life.


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> A suite! complete rubbish....... a proper bodybuilder would still turn up at a wedding, funeral or job interview in rag top, lairy baggies and bum bag OR how would anyone know he's a bodybuilder?? :lol:


 :thumb: oh sh*t don't.. in my 20's.. well best left undisclosed


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> A suite! complete rubbish....... a proper bodybuilder would still turn up at a wedding, funeral or job interview in rag top, lairy baggies and bum bag OR how would anyone know he's a bodybuilder?? :lol:


It's acually often the opposite, Uriel. If you're a bodybuilder and wear a bespoke suit which fits really well people are inclined to purr "God your shoulders are wide! You're huge!" Blah, blah, etc. etc.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> It's acually often the opposite, Uriel. If you're a bodybuilder and wear a bespoke suit which fits really well people are inclined to purr "God your shoulders are wide! You're huge!" Blah, blah, etc. etc.


ah Patrick, you have so much to learn:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll post a pic of me looking super hot in a DJ when I get home mate, firm you right up it will


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> ah Patrick, you have so much to learn:whistling:





Uriel said:


> I'll post a pic of me looking super hot in a DJ when I get home mate, firm you right up it will


Tell me all, O Master..! 

Can't wait for the pic - I love being firmed up at every possible opportunity...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> A suite! complete rubbish....... a proper bodybuilder would still turn up at a wedding, funeral or job interview in rag top, lairy baggies and bum bag OR how would anyone know he's a bodybuilder?? :lol:


or in the case of myself,unfeasably tight,cutting off the blood supply t shirts or a muscle vest,perfectly acceptable attire no matter what the occasion or weather for that matter:thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> or in the case of myself,unfeasably tight,cutting off the blood supply t shirts or a muscle vest,perfectly acceptable attire no matter what the occasion or weather for that matter:thumb: :lol: :lol:


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

DefDaz has hit the nail on the head - and why the F*** are posts being taken down ??


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> DefDaz has hit the nail on the head -* and why the F*** are posts being taken down ?? *


Can you elaborate..? ...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

carbsnwhey said:


> I would say if you train in order to build your body. your bodybuider! If you go stage your a competitive bodybuilder simples !


LOL

Well i'd expect your definitions to be a bit off seeing as you thought 'sponsor' meant 'spam loads of threads' when you first got here.

 :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

carbsnwhey said:


> DefDaz has hit the nail on the head - and *why the F*** are posts being taken down* ??


No posts have been deleted off this thread?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

carbsnwhey said:


> DefDaz has hit the nail on the head - and why the F*** are posts being taken down ??


lol, professional attitude at all times :tongue:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL

Love all the excuses why people havent 'MANNED THE FCUK UP' and got on stage to show how much of a body they have built.

Listen pu$$ies until you can get up and do cardio at 5am, eat a near keto diet for 12 weeks and still get on stage and look good you havent really tested yourself or qualified to be in the bodybuilding gang.



If you are truly a bodybuilder then you should aspire to be perfect as your genetics will allow you to be. How will you ever know if you have reached this until you trim off all the fat and get on stage to show what you have acheived.

Fcuk me I want people to see what I've achieved.

Dont you?

DOnt you want to show how good a bodybuilder you are?

Or maybe you realise you just arent quite a bodybuilder and so not ready to be proven on the stage just yet.

Yes you are big but thats half the battle, anyone can get big, its the ones that are big WITHOUT fat that are the true bodybuilders.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, professional attitude at all times :tongue:


LOL he may be referring to the 3 or 4 threads he spammed announcing his wares.

and then got banned, 3 or 4 times 

but we all make mistakes.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I can understand what you are saying but I think you have to be very confident and a bit of a showman to get on stage wearing only a rubber band to keep in your modesty.

If i got to a size that i thought could win a contest I would compete but some people will never haver that confidence. In this case should they never be given the right to claim to be a bodybuilder?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheese said:


> I can understand what you are saying but I think you have to be very confident and a bit of a showman to get on stage wearing only a rubber band to keep in your modesty.
> 
> If i got to a size that i thought could win a contest I would compete but some people will never haver that confidence. In this case should they never be given the right to claim to be a bodybuilder?


You can say you bodybuild as you are building your body.

However I still say you are not a bodybuilder until you compete.

Yes I have not competed yet before you ask but I cant wait!

Then I will finally get "bodybuilder" status!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> You can say you bodybuild as you are building your body.
> 
> However I still say you are not a bodybuilder until you compete.
> 
> ...


exactly

You can live a bodybuilding lifestyle

You can live like a bodybuilder

You can train like a bodybuilder

But until you step onstage you arent actually one.

I think every day about murderous things to do to my boss. Am I a murderer?

Not yet.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Then I will finally get "bodybuilder" status!


Funny thing is, even though I have competed, and am awesome, I still dont "feel" like a bodybuilder, and get quite shy/embarrassed when people mention it on account of my appearance :confused1:

Odd.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

For all your acknowledged success on stage, Tom and others, and despite your protests and bluster, you're not really comprehending this, are you?

The overwhelming, primary activity of bodybuilding is building the body.

It's essentially a solitary activity. Not competing does not prevent you building your body.

Comparing your achievements, whether with others informally or competing on stage before judges, is a non-essential, secondary activity.

The primary activity of most other sports is the match itself.

You cannot play tennis or rugby on your own.

So if you do not compete you are not a tennis player, rugby player, etc.

But guys can build their bodies on their own without competing, and are bodybuilders.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> You can live a bodybuilding lifestyle
> 
> You can live like a bodybuilder
> 
> ...


If you get up at 5am to follow him round recording his movements,

You keep a detailed diary of what he eats, and do several hours of research a day on what poisons would be masked by the different foods he regularly eats.

You have detailed plans of his house and his routes, with your thoughts on where he is at his weakest and most vulnerable.

You have pictures of him on your walls, upon which you have annotated your desired goals eg( die die ).

You have done extensive research on body disposal.

You have lost relationships because of your obsession with murdering him.

I think you would have serious problem when you appear in the dock. Maybe not for murder per se, but then again, the law is more specific in its definitions than bodybuilding is.

J


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> For all your acknowledged success on stage, Tom and others, and despite your protests and bluster, you're not really comprehending this, are you?
> 
> The overwhelming, primary activity of bodybuilding is building the body.
> 
> ...


Disagree here

someone who plays tennis is not a tennis player they are simply playing tennis. But ask someone their image of a tennis player and it will probably be someone who is on grass court at wimbedon.

Same as someone who kicks about a rugby ball is just playing a bit of rugger but not really a rugby player. I played rugby at school but am not a rugby player even though I was pretty good.

See I have highlighted the bit about the primary activity. This is a perceptual concept in this discussion and from your perception the 'playing' of bbing for want of an exact term is what you consider the benchmark. Akin to 'its not the competing its the taking part' rule of thought.

However in order to qualify in a sport as an athlete and so be bestowed the title of an athlete you must have to some degree tested yourself against the peers in your group.

Now in a team sport the team tests itself as a whole although individual achievement is noted. Bbing does not have teams so individual achievement is the measure of the athlete

So just because bbing is an individual sport does not mean you can belittle the grandeur of being a bodybuilder just because it is possible to play the sport on your own.

Its back to the old debate what is the watershed between someone who does a little bit of training to someone who takes the sport seriously and is an athlete.

The only watershed available is having competed. all others are simply degrees of practice whether you are big or small. hard training or light.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I think you need to save your replies as this debate will pop up in Sept I expect :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> ...
> 
> So just because bbing is an individual sport does not mean you can belittle the grandeur of being a bodybuilder just because it is possible to play the sport on your own.
> 
> ...


I have never belittled anyone - competitive bodybuilder or non-competitive - nor their achievements. Anyone who knows me knows I always encourage guys to compete.

It seems rather that, on the contrary, some competitive bodybuilders think too little of guys who may be just as serious about building their body, just as assiduous in dieting, and at least as successful in what they achieve as those who compete - but choose not to themselves.

And believe me over the years I've come across many such non-competitive guys with awesome bodies, especially in the US.

Denegrating the motives and achievements of others doesn't make one a better or more estimable person: it's invariably a sign of insecurity, and often betrays jealousy.

And everyone seems to have caught this professional, organizational, competitive disease prevalent today. Being judged by one of the rival, self-appointed federations with no true legal staus does not make one any more legitimate as a bodybuilder than not!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> LOL
> 
> Love all the excuses why people havent 'MANNED THE FCUK UP' and got on stage to show how much of a body they have built.
> 
> ...


well the bit highlighted is fckin unneccessary ..

You plastic bodybuilders certainly make work for yourselves

You talk about MANNING THE FCK UP

I tell you MAN THE FCK, drop the CARDIO and UP THE DOSE:thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think it's possible to accurately compare bodybuilding to many other sports, RE what you should call yourself if you train but don't compete.

It's a hard one and perhaps I'm not in a position to comment, but I think I'm with prodriver in that, if your lifestyle revolves around building your body then you can call yourself a bodybuilder. Once you've made the decision to step on stage then you can call yourself a competitive bodybuilder.

However, as I'm writing this, I'm disagreeing with what I'm saying. I've never once claimed to be a bber; if someone asks me if I play rugby (which I often get asked) I just respond, "No I just lift weights/ do a bit of weightlifting". If it's someone I know I'll sometimes say I'm into bodybuilding, but I'm not sure I have or ever would call myself a bodybuilder. Not that I wouldn't want to, I just can't imagine myself ever saying "I'm a bodybuilder". It was always be "I train" or "I lift" or "I'm into bbing", but never "I bodybuild" or "I'm a bodybuilder".

Then again, if I got to an advanced stage of development and conditioning and someone then asked me then I imagine I would say that I was a bodybuilder. I'm not sure if competing is necessary; if someone is walking around at 5'9, 230lb, 8% body fat then I think they could call themselves a bodybuilder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> For all your acknowledged success on stage, Tom and others, and despite your protests and bluster, you're not really comprehending this, are you?
> 
> The overwhelming, primary activity of bodybuilding is building the body.
> 
> ...


Of course not competing does not prevent you from building your own body but if we take the word bodybuilding to refer to the sport of bodybuilding like many of us do. Then in that case if you do not compete in the sport of bodybuilding you are not a bodybuilder.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Look its simple

If you walk into a pub, shop, restaurant etc

As you walk in people gasp and say "look at the size of that bodybuilder" you are one

If you walk into same, even if you have competed and no one comments then you are not one

End of...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

... Although I should add, I need to be careful which side I present to audience

if I present gimpy-arm-side they dont say a thing

:whistling:


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> it could then be sub caegorised...
> 
> Recreational Bodybuiler
> 
> ...


Yesh!


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Look its simple
> 
> If you walk into a pub, shop, restaurant etc
> 
> ...


No. :huh:

If you train to gain muscle, then you're a bodybuilder.

If one powerlifter can deadlift 200kg and another can deadlift 400kg,

that doesn't mean the less advanced guy is no longer a powerlifter.

End of.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> ...
> 
> someone who plays tennis is not a tennis player they are simply playing tennis. But ask someone their image of a tennis player and it will probably be someone who is on grass court at wimbedon.
> 
> ...


*"someone who plays tennis is not a tennis player they are simply playing tennis."*

This strikes me as an odd interpretation of language, and a false disjunction.

*" But ask someone their image of a tennis player and it will probably be someone who is on grass court at wimbedon."*

People usually encode memories that are dramatic, memorable and rare. This is a phenomenon of memory rather than one of sport. Non bodybuilders (recreational or competitive) will tend to recall the more extreme images that they have been exposed to - an extreme image such as a huge highly ripped person in a tiny pair of speedos covered in roll on brown paint and oil. Language and rational thought is a bit more sophisticated than the simple cognitive associations first brought to mind.

Your highlighting of the primary activity is at the crux of the matter IMO, however I disagree with your conclusions. Pro advocates that the building of one's body is the prime activity of bodybuilding, whereas you include the prepartation for presentation, and the act of presentation of the body for comparison as a prime activity.

Maybe a third way is possible where these acts can be classified into bodybuilding and bodyshowing/body-posing (growing and showing respectively if you wish). A person who builds their body (with or without demonstration or critical external analysis) would be a bodybuilder. A person who steps on stage so people can compare their body against other people would be a bodyshower (show-er: a person who shows rather than a hygiene promoting device that pours water on you :whistling: ). Using such a classification scheme, most people here would be builders (including Tom), whereas the highly prized titles of bodyshower/bodyposer would be reserved for those compete.

*...bestowed...*

My self identity is not bestowed on me by the opinions of others, but assumed by my own free will, just in the same way as if I dub thee "Tom the champion body poser", it does not make it so to you.

JMHO,

J


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I don't think it's possible to accurately compare bodybuilding to many other sports, RE what you should call yourself if you train but don't compete.
> 
> It's a hard one and perhaps I'm not in a position to comment, but I think I'm with prodriver in that, if your lifestyle revolves around building your body then you can call yourself a bodybuilder. Once you've made the decision to step on stage then you can call yourself a competitive bodybuilder.
> 
> ...


You do claim to be in your profile though, :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Jake said:


> No. :huh:
> 
> If you train to gain muscle, then you're a bodybuilder.
> 
> ...


Well in powerlifting if you dont compete you are deffo NOT a powerlifter.

So if both of those guys competed then both are powerlifters.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Con said:


> Well in powerlifting if you dont compete you are deffo NOT a powerlifter.
> 
> So if both of those guys competed then both are powerlifters.


Well i disagree.

If you train like a powerlifter,

eat/sleep/**** like a powerlifter,

feel like a powerlifter,

-then you are a powerlifter.

If guy "A" trains his **** off, gets a 2000lb total.

Guy "B" trains his **** off, gets a 1700lb total.

Guy "B" does a powerlifting competition.

Guy "A" does the cha cha.

Guy "A" is still a powerlifter, for he powerlifts.

Not competitively, but still powerlifts.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

It's all about how you train, the lifestyle you live.

Not wether you compete or not.

That determmines wether you're competitive or not.

I'll leave it there


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jake said:


> Well i disagree.
> 
> If you train like a powerlifter,
> 
> ...


How is he a powerlifter if he doesnt compete.

Lets look at it this way.

Guy A loves football, watches it 24/7, mad supporter, loves everything to do with the game, trains like a footballer, plays down the park.

However he doesnt play competitvely in games.

So therefore he is not a footballer.

Same applies to bodybuilding/powerlifting


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> well the bit highlighted is fckin unneccessary ..
> 
> You plastic bodybuilders certainly make work for yourselves
> 
> ...


When you are super alpha like me 1g of test is like 4g to beta wannabes who are supposedly bbers but have no bottle to get up on stage lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Jake said:


> Well i disagree.
> 
> If you train like a powerlifter,
> 
> ...


Buddy i will put this as nicely as i can

UNTIL you have done a powerlifting contest you have no idea what that entails because if you think it is any thing remotely close to doing max weights in the gym you are highly mistaken.

The second you step on the powerlifting stage things change. Sure you may be able to squat 300kg in your home gym with your two buddies next to you with your fav song blasting using weights you have used year in year out but try doing the same at a contest. Your under pressure not only from the other competitors but also there is a time limit in which you have to be ready to lift. There are 3 judges one of which you need to make eye contact with on the squat you then have to obey several comands ie you cant just unrack it do your squat and re rack rather you have to wait to be told to do each step. Yeah tell me those two have any thing in common and i will be kind and not even go into detail about making your weight class and how that effects things or how traveling especially traveling abroad can throw off your strength levels or how about the fact some contest last about 12 hours from when you first warm up until your final deadlift


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Jake said:


> It's all about how you train, the lifestyle you live.
> 
> Not wether you compete or not.
> 
> ...


Thats twice you've ended your statements with an implied statement of your own correctness.

Only a weak argument needs such clarification e.g.

'its right cos I say so'

and also it would be the argument i would expect from a non competitive wannabe bber who cant grasp the definition of REAL bbing


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I would like to ask a question

How can non competitive wannabes know what its like to diet and compete.

They cant so how can they know everything about being a proper bodybuilder.

so maybe they can be called bodybui-L-ders. Note the L for Learners


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I would like to ask a question
> 
> How can non competitive wannabes know what its like to diet and compete.
> 
> ...


Why do half the guys on stage not realize they are embarrassing themsevles?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

The thing that seperates the two is mental will power.

Any one can get big and lift heavy in the gym.

Every one can not diet down to inhuman body fat levels where every moment of the day is living hell ( dieting for my show was the hardest thing i have done and i was not close to the condition some guys achieve).

Not every one can lift massive weights when put under time constraints and then watched closely by 100s of people.

A mate of mine back home is crazy strong in the gym and will tear up 350kg like its nothing but come contest time he becomes so nervous and smokes so many **** before hand he normally bombs out on warm up weights on the squat.........


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the amount of weedy flabby @rseholes I've seen on a BBing stage is untrue (I'm just too nice to say it)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> the amount of weedy flabby @rseholes I've seen on a BBing stage is untrue (I'm just too nice to say it)


Of course that is true but then there would not be much of a show if only the guys in shape with massive size actually competed. Every one has different levels of tolerance so perhaps i think i am close to death and giving it my all on a diet and the absalute leanest my weak mind will let me get is 8% then i still have given it my all. Just my all was no where near enough

Straight from Wiktionary "(bodybuilding): A person who uses diet and exercise to build an aesthetically muscular physique, in order to compete in bodybuilding"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Of course that is true but then there would not be much of a show if only the guys in shape with massive size actually competed. Every one has different levels of tolerance so perhaps i think i am close to death and giving it my all on a diet and the absalute leanest my weak mind will let me get is 8% then i still have given it my all. Just my all was no where near enough


My point mate was that TT and a few others are using the act of competing as the final qualification of becoming a bodybuilder (in their opinions)

IMO - lots of guys should not be allowed on stage as they are not up to par but they meet TT's qualification.

I have not competed but I have dieted down about 5 times to very lean levels - I know what hunger is:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If anyone can go to the gym and get big why do 99% of gym goers get nowhere,nevermind the ones that pack in when they realise the commitment required:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I have not competed but I have dieted down about 5 times to very lean levels - I know what hunger is:thumbup1:


You may know what hunger is but do you know how it is to shave your entire body all the way down? That was beyond tedious for me just shaving my hands and feet must have taken 15 minutes:cursing:

At the end of the day treat it like you do religion keep your opinion about it to your self this way every body is happy:thumb:

Good point Dsahna, however, this is true for every aspect of life. Many people try their hardest to become rich yet very few actually do because they lack the will power to go through hell to achieve their goals. Sure some people have it easier than others and that can be said for any activity on this planet....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> If anyone can go to the gym and get big why do 99% of gym goers get nowhere,nevermind the ones that pack in when they realise the commitment required:confused1:


Yeah that was a dumb satement IMO....anyone can get big:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con said:


> You may know what hunger is but do you know how it is to shave your entire body all the way down? That was beyond tedious for me just shaving my hands and feet must have taken 15 minutes:cursing:


I like shaving and dieting - you're just a drama queen mate


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I always thought weight training was using weights to increase strength and get fit

Powerlifting was doing max weight exercises with the sole intention of increasing the amount of 1rm weight you can lift. Basically pure strength training.

Bodybuilding is using weights to sculpt the shape of your body into an aesthetic look. Amount of weight didn't matter, although more weight increases strength, this is a side effect of the ultimate goal of increasing muscle and shape.

I train using bodybuilding techniques, but whether that makes me a body builder, not in my current [email protected] physique it doesn't.

Maybe there should be a belt system going from yellow to black depending on what level of bb you are!! Or in BBr's case it would be coloured bumbags.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

if you get on stage and you look awful then fair play you've got some bollox as personally I wouldnt like that

Ive been off in the past due to mistiming of carbs/water etc but thats different to putting in zero effort.

if you get on stage then you are a bber but looking awful is just a measurment of your ability as a bber.

those that have never stepped onstage have never had that measurement. If all these guys that are so 'amazing looking' etc etc actually do look like that then why not get on stage and show everyone whos boss?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I like shaving and dieting - you're just a drama queen mate


Nicely played:cursing: have some reps:thumbup1:



BillC said:


> Or in BBr's case it would be coloured bumbags.


Whoah there buddy careful what you say about bumbags...........!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Con said:


> The thing that seperates the two is mental will power.
> 
> Any one can get big and lift heavy in the gym.
> 
> ...


i think you dont give yourself enough credit as regards the condition you achieved Con,you were in tremendous shape,but i can understand why you probably still dont see it.

In a years time when you look back at pics of your end product i think then it will sink into you

anyway that was slightly off topic,continue with the arguement guys


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> i think you dont give yourself enough credit as regards the condition you achieved Con,you were in tremendous shape,but i can understand why you probably still dont see it.
> 
> In a years time when you look back at pics of your end product i think then it will sink into you
> 
> anyway that was slightly off topic,continue with the arguement guys


I don't think it was of topic, need some love on here too. Con was in great shape..as was Tom and yourself mate :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I don't think it was of topic, need some love on here too. Con was in great shape..as was Tom and yourself mate :thumbup1:


cheers mate,tho this year i looked particularly poor,otherwise ordinarily i am a shredded mofo :thumbup1: :lol: :lol:

as will you be when it comes your time to get up on the stage with UKM cheerleading you:thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i used to be ripped but weeman made me do cheat meals on an everyday basis to get my alpha status back


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> i used to be ripped but weeman made me do cheat meals on an everyday basis to get my alpha status back


I think you have some issues that need sorting because you come across like a bit of a lunatic in a lot of your posts:whistling: also have you started to train legs yet?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> i... If all these guys that are so 'amazing looking' etc etc actually do look like that then why not get on stage and show everyone whos boss?


Because they build their bodies for themselves and have no need of the approbation of others.

Believe it or not, there are such guys, Tom.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Because they build their bodies for themselves and have no need of the approbation of others.
> 
> Believe it or not, there are such guys, Tom.


Maybe they think you look a bellend in teeny weenies and fake tan:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Maybe they think you look a bellend in teeny weenies and fake tan:whistling:


I couldn't possibly squeeze into teeny-weenies even on loadsa gear!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Disagree here
> 
> someone who plays tennis is not a tennis player they are simply playing tennis. But ask someone their image of a tennis player and it will probably be someone who is on grass court at wimbedon.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you Tiny tom I wouldn't class anyone as tennis player till they compete this is after all the essential part of the game. Same apply to rugby. That why my opinion is you not a bodybuilder till you step on stage and compete (which i haven't). Just my opinion though.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Howe said:


> I completely agree with you Tiny tom I wouldn't class anyone as tennis player till they compete this is after all the essential part of the game. Same apply to rugby. That why my opinion is you not a bodybuilder till you step on stage and compete (which i haven't). Just my opinion though.


Duh! You've utterly missed the distinction: of course you can't be a tennis or rugby player without playing a match - competing.

But you can build your body without competing!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Duh! You've utterly missed the distinction: of course you can't be a tennis or rugby player without playing a match - competing.
> 
> But you can build your body without competing!


Prodiver That I probably have..

I may be getting this completely wrong, But I was trying to put across my opinion that, You can play tennis and not be a tennis player, Thus you can build your body and not be a bodybuilder. The competing IMO is what classes you as that athlete.

I may be complete wrong and way off the mark. I apologies if I am.

Thanks

How


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Howe said:


> Prodiver That I probably have..
> 
> I may be getting this completely wrong, But I was trying to put across my opinion that, You can play tennis and not be a tennis player, Thus you can build your body and not be a bodybuilder. The competing IMO is what classes you as that athlete.
> 
> ...


Hey How - no apology needed or sought! Your opinion and expressing it are expected and welcome! 

It's just that I robustly think your logic is faulty - as you may do mine.

I think anyone who plays tennis competently must be a tennis player - not a regular player maybe, or a professional, but they're certainly a tennis player.

And you have to play a game to be a player - you cannot play tennis on your own, or be a player without playing.

But you can build your body without competing!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

All you "bodybuilders" moaning about "Hard" dieting

Well one show I did (last one actually) I ate healthily, didnt starve, took a load of stims and T3 and clen, and got ripped up without too much stress..

Didnt even feel like was dieting

So stop moaning, its not always that bad if you dont start off as a fat fck

In fact, bulking up and eating loads is harder for me


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Maybe they think you look a bellend in teeny weenies and fake tan:whistling:


lol I may look a bellend but Id be a REAL bber  :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Hey How - no apology needed or sought! Your opinion and expressing it are expected and welcome!
> 
> It's just that I robustly think your logic is faulty - as you may do mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

A Christian isn't just a Christian when they're at Church. They don't need to stand up on the pulpit either.

QED YOU DON'T NEED TO COMPETE TO BE A BODYBUILDER. GAME OVER!  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> All you "bodybuilders" moaning about "Hard" dieting
> 
> Well one show I did (last one actually) I ate healthily, didnt starve, took a load of stims and T3 and clen, and got ripped up without too much stress..
> 
> ...


lol you'd be ok then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

defdaz said:


> A Christian isn't just a Christian when they're at Church. They don't need to stand up on the pulpit either.
> 
> QED YOU DON'T NEED TO COMPETE TO BE A BODYBUILDER. GAME OVER!  :thumb: :lol:


OK take that the other way

if someone reads the bible are they a christian?

No

you actually have to have been to some sort of Mass to be classed as a christian. Or some sort of celebration. And Im pretty sure that you have to have been baptised to be really classed as a christian anyway.

SO really your argument is crap lol

because if applied to a bber then a bber who competes (like going to church) he doesnt compete all the time but hes still a bber. But he has to have competed in the first place.

LOL


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> you actually have to have been to some sort of Mass to be classed as a christian. Or some sort of celebration. And Im pretty sure that you have to have been baptised to be really classed as a christian anyway.


The requisite of a christian is one's faith rather than one's works [ The Letters of Paul ], although James [James 2:14-20] points out that faith without works is a dead faith.

J


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what if you lose a comp are you a **** loser of a bber?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> what if you lose a comp are you a **** loser of a bber?


No because when you consider at the highest level of the sport there is normaly only 1 Mr O for years

that doesnt mean that the others are sh*t


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Hey How - no apology needed or sought! Your opinion and expressing it are expected and welcome!
> 
> It's just that I robustly think your logic is faulty - as you may do mine.
> 
> ...


Hey Prodiver.

That where my opinion differs, I defiantly wouldn't consider someone that can competently play tennis but does not compete a tennis player. They play tennis for leisure. I believe tennis player's to be an athlete/sports man and for this IMO you need compete against others.

You can build your body without needing to compete I'm not disagreeing, but that doesn't make you an athlete IMO the competition sets apart the athletes from the people is just passionate about "hobby" ( i use that loosely).

I don't think something we are all ever going to agree on! Just different ways we see and think about sports and sportsmen/women.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

jw007 said:


> All you "bodybuilders" moaning about "Hard" dieting
> 
> Well one show I did (last one actually) I ate healthily, didnt starve, took a load of stims and T3 and clen, and got ripped up without too much stress..
> 
> ...


Can i ask what competiton you entered and how u got off?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Howe said:


> ...I defiantly wouldn't consider someone that can competently play tennis but does not compete a tennis player. They play tennis for leisure. I believe tennis player's to be an athlete/sports man and for this IMO you need compete against others. ...


But that's the point: you can't play tennis even for liesure without competing.

Competing against friends is no less competing than playing at Wimbledon.

You can't play tennis on your own, and when you play you inherently compete.

But you can build your body to world champion quality without ever competing. It's not competing that makes someone's body world standard.

And when you build your body, you're a bodybuilder.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Love that I build my body so I'm a body builder...
> 
> I eat pussy but I'm not a Lesbian......
> 
> great comparison there mate LOL :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> OK take that the other way
> 
> you actually have to have been to some sort of Mass to be classed as a christian. Or some sort of celebration. And Im pretty sure that you have to have been baptised to be really classed as a christian anyway.


Incorrect - common misconception - read your bible tinytom


----------



## JoeCrow (Jun 4, 2009)

Howe said:


> I completely agree with you Tiny tom I wouldn't class anyone as tennis player till they compete this is after all the essential part of the game. Same apply to rugby. That why my opinion is you not a bodybuilder till you step on stage and compete (which i haven't). Just my opinion though.


I'd go one further. To the guys who don't step on stage. Yes, you do body building, but you aint a body builder.

To the guys who do get on stage, yes you do body building & compete so get an extra gold star for your efforts but still aint no body builders.

To the guys who step on stage, and make a living full time (literally put food on the table), you are the real muthafuka body builders. :beer:

I just put a fire out. I aint no fireman.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

JoeCrow said:


> I'd go one further. To the guys who don't step on stage. Yes, you do body building, but you aint a body builder.
> 
> To the guys who do get on stage, yes you do body building & compete so get an extra gold star for your efforts but still aint no body builders.
> 
> ...


Im with this actually

Unless you are banking heavy green from your exploits, you aint no bodybuilder :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

JoeCrow said:


> I'd go one further. To the guys who don't step on stage. Yes, you do body building, but you aint a body builder.
> 
> To the guys who do get on stage, yes you do body building & compete so get an extra gold star for your efforts but still aint no body builders.
> 
> ...


Well actually then most pros arent real bbers as they dont earn prize money most of the time. Most supplement sponsorships wouldnt put food on the table and many have full time jobs.

So not a very good argument really 

ProDiver - its only a competition in tennis if you keep score. many people knock about without scoring.

At the risk of negating my whole argument bbers compete all the time - WITH THEMSELVES as they are constantly improving.

But this doesnt count as getting on stage.

:lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Im with this actually
> 
> Unless you are banking heavy green from your exploits, you aint no bodybuilder :whistling:


you're green

you must be a bber.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> you're green
> 
> you must be a bber.


so is shrek and kermit the frog:tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

adlewar said:


> so is shrek and kermit the frog:tongue:


They are bodybuilders, everyone knows that??? Kermit is natty, Shrek is a big dirty roider, isnt it obvious 

:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> They are bodybuilders, everyone knows that??? Kermit is natty, *Shrek is a big dirty roider*, isnt it obvious
> 
> :lol:


Just look what the HGH did to his ears! mg:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I go fishing, I am a fisherman.


----------



## JoeCrow (Jun 4, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> *Well actually then most pros arent real bbers as they dont earn prize money most of the time.* Most supplement sponsorships wouldnt put food on the table and many have full time jobs.
> 
> So not a very good argument really
> 
> ...


Well in that case, they can p!ss right off as well as they aint no bad ass bodybuilder either!

This whole thread is exactly what is wrong with this scene/sport/whatever the hell it is. I'll bet you can go onto any sporting forum (5 a side, chess, darts, snooker, tennis, [email protected] off) up and down the country and you won't find any title saying 'at what point would I/you be considered .....<INSERT>'.

If some people put as much effort into their diet and training instead of this sh!t then they might actually notice 'proper' results and stop having to worry about labels.

In fact, I'm on a tea break. I'm off to check my car in the car park and call myself a muthfuking bad ass parking attendant for the afternoon. :beer:


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> But that's the point: you can't play tennis even for liesure without competing.
> 
> Competing against friends is no less competing than playing at Wimbledon.
> 
> ...


I regularly play/train without playing points. Tennis is after all just hitting a ball over a net and inside a court.

I see you point and you technical correct i guess. But i don't think you are a bodybuilder (what i see bodybuilder as) until you compete, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

JoeCrow said:


> Well in that case, they can p!ss right off as well as they aint no bad ass bodybuilder either!
> 
> This whole thread is exactly what is wrong with this scene/sport/whatever the hell it is. I'll bet you can go onto any sporting forum (5 a side, chess, darts, snooker, tennis, [email protected] off) up and down the country and you won't find any title saying 'at what point would I/you be considered .....<INSERT>'.
> 
> ...


make sure you give yourself a ticket for parking too close to the mutha fukkin white line you pedantic jobsworth mutha fukka


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> make sure you give yourself a ticket for parking too close to the mutha fukkin white line you pedantic jobsworth mutha fukka


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

4 discs into the 9 disc box set of Jackass- Steve O would enter a bodybuilding contest and pose on stage at the drop of a hat (probably get a puke in as well) - It will be for ridicule- but he would have entered a competition and went on stage to be judged- so will he be classed a bodybuilder because he competed in a bodybuilding comp?? Even with no training one can still enter a bodybuilding competition and step on stage!!! and be judged.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> 4 discs into the 9 disc box set of Jackass- Steve O would enter a bodybuilding contest and pose on stage at the drop of a hat (probably get a puke in as well) - It will be for ridicule- but he would have entered a competition and went on stage to be judged- so will he be classed a bodybuilder because he competed in a bodybuilding comp?? Even with no training one can still enter a bodybuilding competition and step on stage!!! and be judged.


that doesnt hold up mate,the guys argueing you aint a bber till you done a comp are talking about going thru the whole prep experience,not just entering a show.....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Sooooo guys.... is old Steve a Boydbuilder..... ? :lol:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Sooooo guys.... is old Steve a Boydbuilder..... ? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


Oh dear


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

im a body loser!


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Oh dear


This reminds me of one of the competitors at this years middlesex show. One of the guys stepped on stage looking as if he walked in from the pub


----------

